# The Boganator..he'll be back ;-) *Pic Heavy*



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

All photos are by Anna Kasho who has a great eye for capturing the essence of the moment. 

Watching Bogan grow up from a puppy to what he's become today I can say that Steve's done a great job in the training and the confidence in the dog to bite hard and full. "The Beast" ;-)


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome pics. Candy, was Anna the pretty lady you introduced me to during the lunch break? I'm terrible with names, but I remember she had a pretty bad ass looking camera.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Great photo's! Maybe we could get Anna out East for some of our trials????????? 
Bogan is an impressive looking dog, and after looking up his ped. I know why I like him. He has the same grandfather as my dog Vulcain, Lobo du Clos de Champcheny! Very Nice.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Awesome pics. Candy, was Anna the pretty lady you introduced me to during the lunch break? I'm terrible with names, but I remember she had a pretty bad ass looking camera.


That would be Anna  She has a awesome camera and natural artistic talent. Not just another pretty face in the sea of pretty faces 

I'll post more pictures later when I get some time ;-)


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> That would be Anna  She has a awesome camera and natural artistic talent. Not just another pretty face in the sea of pretty faces
> 
> I'll post more pictures later when I get some time ;-)


The total package  Anna, if you are reading this will you marry me?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Great photo's! Maybe we could get Anna out East for some of our trials?????????
> Bogan is an impressive looking dog, and after looking up his ped. I know why I like him. He has the same grandfather as my dog Vulcain, Lobo du Clos de Champcheny! Very Nice.


It would be worth the price of airfare Rick to have Anna out. She's a WDF member here.

Quality is obvious when you see it! You just "know". That's great to hear about them sharing the same grandfather. Quality begets quality ;-) 

Would you mind posting Vulcain's pedigree so that I can view it? Or his full name?


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> The total package  Anna, if you are reading this will you marry me?


Beauty and the Borat? Shudder at the thought! :razz:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> It would be worth the price of airfare Rick to have Anna out. She's a WDF member here.
> 
> Quality is obvious when you see it! You just "know". That's great to hear about them sharing the same grandfather. Quality begets quality ;-)
> 
> Would you mind posting Vulcain's pedigree so that I can view it? Or his full name?


Vulcain du Royaume D'Heracles

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/92724/Vulcain du Royaume d'Héraclès/


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

btw, the decoy in white is a straight pimp! White cleats...so fresh and so clean!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> It would be worth the price of airfare Rick to have Anna out. She's a WDF member here.
> 
> Quality is obvious when you see it! You just "know". That's great to hear about them sharing the same grandfather. Quality begets quality ;-)
> 
> Would you mind posting Vulcain's pedigree so that I can view it? Or his full name?


I will definitely PM Anna, to see if she is interested, maybe for our Championship in June or the Cup of Champions in September. As long as the dates don't conflict with any impending wedding Plans!=D>


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> That would be Anna  She has a awesome camera and natural artistic talent. Not just another pretty face in the sea of pretty faces
> 
> I'll post more pictures later when I get some time ;-)



Candy
Nice shots of an awesome dog.
If Anna is OK with it I sure would like any and all tips on photos and videos as they relate to dog sport.
If we as a group can capture the sports we love a fraction as well as Anne does we would all benefit from that. (Sorry for hijacking your post but the older I get the more difficult it is to stay on point.
I will hold you to the additional pictures.
Craig


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome pixs! Here are a couple of him as a pup..he was too much for the first owners who gave him up around..or should I say "gave up" at around 6 months old! Steve had just gotten him and Ron is working him. 

A pix of Orly his mom and one of my all time favorite females. She still bites hard at 11 years old and is untitled..little training...you can see the genetics carrying through...a bunch of monster biters.

So true about Lobo..very famous for his character in bite in France.

I have some pixs of our early imprinting when the litter was iddie-biddies along with links to the littermates pages here: http://www.pawsnclaws.us/DexterOrly2006.htm 

I'd have to look up in the records as I don't remember which color collar was Bogan. Brother "Bexter" is the pup coming out of the tunnel and the pup with the blue-green collar biting the jambiere on the decoy at 5 weeks old.

Bogan and Steve looked great out there.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Awesome pixs! Here are a couple of him as a pup..he was too much for the first owners who gave him up around..or should I say "gave up" at around 6 months old! Steve had just gotten him and Ron is working him.
> 
> A pix of Orly his mom and one of my all time favorite females. She still bites hard at 11 years old and is untitled..little training...you can see the genetics carrying through...a bunch of monster biters.
> 
> ...


It was closer to 11 weeks old when the first owners "gave up"


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> Candy
> Nice shots of an awesome dog.
> If Anna is OK with it I sure would like any and all tips on photos and videos as they relate to dog sport.
> If we as a group can capture the sports we love a fraction as well as Anne does we would all benefit from that. (Sorry for hijacking your post but the older I get the more difficult it is to stay on point.
> ...


for you staying on point has nothing to do with age, just take your MEDS! 
Why don't you go train your puppy, like Debbie said the bite is genetic, so go teach him some skills!
BTW everyone is coming Sat for training starting 0800 I expect that dog of yours to know how to do something, he's almost 11 weeks old!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> It was closer to 11 weeks old when the first owners "gave up"


No


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> No


Really Debbie? Are you serious? I was there when they brought the dog to Steve. He was 11 weeks old.

He was placed into a pet home and started showing some pretty intense drives. This was too much for the original owners, who were looking for a pet dog, to handle. Seeing as you bred the dog, one would think you would remember such things.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Really Debbie? Are you serious? I was there when they brought the dog to Steve. He was 11 weeks old.


Yes, we kept all the pups here until around 10-12 weeks old imprinting them. That's when Andre Vandergeten was boarding his dogs here and training here. We even started all the puppies (his litter of Eriem pups and my Dexter/Orly pups) at 5 weeks old tracking, clicker training, positions, bite, recall, send away with laser. It was quite cool. I had no experience with this much detailed imprinting at a young age.

I had Bexter (brother) at the Pet Expo in April and was watching Dock Diving. Steve say him and loved his intensity and drives and said he wanted on like that. Bexter was about 3 months old at the April Expo. DOB is 01/20/06. A few months later, the couple that bought Bogan from me called and said the dog was too much..it was biting their clothes and they were practically held captive in their own backyard, etc.. I called Steve and he picked the pup up. He was about 6 months old then. In the pixs of Ron working him it was August and then he was about 7+ mos old. 

Do you want exact dates? I have them in my puppy folder somewhere..


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

those pictures are brutal!
I was video of watching his face attack earlier -- it was great!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, we kept all the pups here until around 10-12 weeks old imprinting them. That's when Andre Vandergeten was boarding his dogs here and training here. We even started all the puppies (his litter of Eriem pups and my Dexter/Orly pups) at 5 weeks old tracking, clicker training, positions, bite, recall, send away with laser. It was quite cool. I had no experience with this much detailed imprinting at a young age.
> 
> I had Bexter (brother) at the Pet Expo in April and was watching Dock Diving. Steve say him and loved his intensity and drives and said he wanted on like that. Bexter was about 3 months old at the April Expo. DOB is 01/20/06. A few months later, the couple that bought Bogan from me called and said the dog was too much..it was biting their clothes and they were practically held captive in their own backyard, etc.. I called Steve and he picked the pup up. He was about 6 months old then. In the pixs of Ron working him it was August and then he was about 7+ mos old.
> 
> Do you want exact dates? I have them in my puppy folder somewhere..


LOLOLOLOL please bring the exact dates. I remember when the dog was teething =;


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

BTW, it's easy..just look on the AKC papers and see the "issue date" of when he was registered.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

debbie skinner said:


> btw, it's easy..just look on the akc papers and see the "issue date" of when he was registered.


lmao


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> LOLOLOLOL please bring the exact dates. I remember when the dog was teething =;



Yes, puppies don't teeth at 11 weeks on Planet Earth. Where are you coming from?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, puppies don't teeth at 11 weeks on Planet Earth. Where are you coming from?


nor do they after six months


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, puppies don't teeth at 11 weeks on Planet Earth. *Where are you coming from?*


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

My malinois, Iblis des Barriques, was born June 12 2006. I have owned him since 8 weeks. The issue date on his AKC papers is January 15 2009!!!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> My malinois, Iblis des Barriques, was born June 12 2006. I have owned him since 8 weeks. The issue date on his AKC papers is January 15 2009!!!


Is the AKC owned and run by the Post Office?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Is the AKC owned and run by the Post Office?


James you are officially my new favorite poster!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if Debbie will come on here and admit that she is wrong, because I know 100 percent for a fact that I am right. I was working that dog before way before he was six months old.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Post proof if you've got it, but does it really even matter? As time passes people's memories get fuzzy. I don't know dick about these bite sports but I think if anyone has gotten the chance to see or work with the dog in question up close then that should be reward enough.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> for you staying on point has nothing to do with age, just take your MEDS!
> Why don't you go train your puppy, like Debbie said the bite is genetic, so go teach him some skills!
> BTW everyone is coming Sat for training starting 0800 I expect that dog of yours to know how to do something, he's almost 11 weeks old!


OH he has skills If I move he bites me. If I move again he bites me some more. If I push him away he gets pissed.... charges harder and then bites me harder. If he bites and only gets cloth he pushes in until he feels meat and then he looks at me with those cute puppy eyes that say WHO IS YOUR DADDY NOW.
I think his favorite thing to do is lick bare skin for 15-20 seconds then look you straight in the eyes with his cute little puppy dog eyes and then bite the shit out of you where he was licking.

ps the clicker training is going well


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Post proof if you've got it, but does it really even matter? As time passes people's memories get fuzzy. I don't know dick about these bite sports but I think if anyone has gotten the chance to see or work with the dog in question up close then that should be reward enough.


No doubt. Bogan is amazing. I don't say that about many dogs either, but he is truly phenomenal. I don't work him anymore because I don't know enough about Mondio, and my suit jacket is also way too light to even take bites from him in. Tim Bartlett is a beast for working him in a trial jacket. I still get to see him work his obedience exercises once or twice a week at our schutzhund club. His owner, Steve is the training director at my schutzhund club and also has a nice bitch that he does schutzhund with. His old dog, Rodie, is one of the hardest biting dogs I've ever worked and was the first dog I ever worked. He was also an all around cool ass dog. I'm probably not the only person that can attest to the fact that Steve was working Bogan well before six months old.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Bogan? Anyone have a face pic of his owner? I think I met that dog at a trial up this way. If it is the same dog, he is the first and only Mal I have met that I would own.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Those pictures are terrible!!!! I am still trying to recover from that one bite on the ribs. I don't think I have ever been bruised up that bad before. I have worked Bogan in a trial suit before, but this time the bite took my breath away. Honestly the hardest biting dog I have ever worked.....

Looking forward to seeing Steve bringing Bogan back to Europe again in the future to put a hurt on some European decoys.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Anna Kasho who has a great eye for capturing the essence of the moment.


Thanks, I guess. What great eye? Check settings, frame, focus, and point n shoot A LOT. Really am not sure if it's just beginner's luck or what that Tim was facing in the right direction when Bogan got him in the side/armpit. I am surprised at how many pics came out ok, so that was good.  It's not THAT great a camera/lens, but it did all right, the weather cooperated too. I saw better (and more $$$$ out of my reach) equipment both there and at the SchH trial...



David Feliciano said:


> The total package  Anna, if you are reading this will you marry me?


 Uh, no thanks! I was not nearly as impressed by what I saw. :???:



Richard Rutt said:


> I will definitely PM Anna, to see if she is interested, maybe for our Championship in June or the Cup of Champions in September. As long as the dates don't conflict with any impending wedding Plans!=D>


 Hmmm, and while I'm there, would you happen to have an extra girl puppy I could sneak back home with me??:-\"
Seriously, I'd love to go! But I'd have a hard time getting away for more than a couple days. Gotta make sure the Zoo at home is taken care of... 



Craig Wood said:


> Candy
> Nice shots of an awesome dog.
> If Anna is OK with it I sure would like any and all tips on photos and videos as they relate to dog sport.
> If we as a group can capture the sports we love a fraction as well as Anne does we would all benefit from that. (Sorry for hijacking your post but the older I get the more difficult it is to stay on point.
> ...


1) Play video games. Seriously. My brother who does, has way better hand/eye coordination, dexterity, and ability see the situation change and compensate quickly. He gets way better action shots than I do, too bad he's not motivated though.
2)Know how to work your camera. Practice with it a lot, and tweak the settings to figure out what gets you the most successful % of good shots vs bad. Learn some basics, at least enough to know what ISO, aperture, and shutter speed gives you.
3)Watch the light, your focal point, and keep an eye on your settings. Timing is important too - I found Mondio pretty easy to shoot because the signal at the beginning of each exercise gives a little advance warning for when to aim and hold down the button. 
4)Always download and edit/crop/tweak to get that perfect final image. Composition, color, etc.



Debbie Skinner said:


> I have some pixs of our early imprinting when the litter was iddie-biddies along with links to the littermates pages here: http://www.pawsnclaws.us/DexterOrly2006.htm
> Bogan and Steve looked great out there.


Cool pics! I love seeing the fat little baby puppies biting so intently. Five weeks, wow. So damn cute. BTW I recognised one of your pups with the white gloves in the parking lot on lunch break, but I've no idea who that was. 



Lisa Geller said:


> those pictures are brutal!
> I was video of watching his face attack earlier -- it was great!


I know, wasn't it though?? Too bad Bogan broke Tim before anyone else got to play mondio with him. Watching him decoy Villier for dog in white, and envelop him in a swirl of tape and make him miss, was very cool. I have sympathy pains, seeing Tim's face. 



Tim Bartlett said:


> Those pictures are terrible!!!! I am still trying to recover from that one bite on the ribs. I don't think I have ever been bruised up that bad before. I have worked Bogan in a trial suit before, but this time the bite took my breath away. Honestly the hardest biting dog I have ever worked......


Damn, I hope you'll be OK!

BTW, did you notice the two following bites Bogan kept going back for the same spot? Deliberately, remembering where he got the best reaction, picking up on you favoring that side, or what?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Uh, no thanks! I was not nearly as impressed by what I saw. :???:


:^o

My girlfriend will be relieved


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

LMAO

But hey, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Richard Rutt said:


> Vulcain du Royaume D'Heracles
> 
> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/92724/Vulcain du Royaume d'Héraclès/


Fantastic pedigree Rick! I really like seeing a breeder's kennel name in a pedigree for generations. That means they are doing something right ;-)

Both Lobo and Vulcain are big, powerful dogs! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Those pictures are terrible!!!! I am still trying to recover from that one bite on the ribs. I don't think I have ever been bruised up that bad before. I have worked Bogan in a trial suit before, but this time the bite took my breath away. Honestly the hardest biting dog I have ever worked.....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Steve bringing Bogan back to Europe again in the future to put a hurt on some European decoys.


Sorry Tim but I thought those pictures captured the "moment" ever so eloquently 8) :smile: And you definately weren't acting !! I'll post the picture of Bogan trying to make it up to you after the competition.

Knowing Steve he'll work the bugs out with Bogan and hit the road running again. If you'll be in Europe can you please take pictures so we can enjoy the look on those decoy's faces too?! LOL Priceless :smile:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> No doubt. Bogan is amazing. I don't say that about many dogs either, but he is truly phenomenal. I don't work him anymore because I don't know enough about Mondio, and my suit jacket is also way too light to even take bites from him in. Tim Bartlett is a beast for working him in a trial jacket. I still get to see him work his obedience exercises once or twice a week at our schutzhund club. His owner, Steve is the training director at my schutzhund club and also has a nice bitch that he does schutzhund with. His old dog, Rodie, is one of the hardest biting dogs I've ever worked and was the first dog I ever worked. He was also an all around cool ass dog. I'm probably not the only person that can attest to the fact that Steve was working Bogan well before six months old.



Wow! Ron and I were out training for a few hours with Stephanie and Jeremy here at our field. Great training by all. 

Yes, post some puppy pixs if you like as proof or whatever. I personally could care less and for me you've failed the temperament test repeatedly. However, I really am stunned how you take posts about dogs and try to start shit. I posted a couple puppy pixs of Bogan and his dam and links to his sibs. 

BTW, Yes, Roadie des Ombres Valeureux was Steve's first malinois that he bought from us as a young puppy..around 8 weeks old. His sire is our original stud dog Duc du Creux Thatcher, FRIII Sel, MRIII, Champion Campagne (own son of Atos). See pix of Duc attached. He was "pretty" too so a lot of the show folks loved him as well. Roadie's dam was my import L'Kalie (daughter of Pershing du Boscaille --> Kim). Now that's a piece of history. Steve started training ring here with Roadie in the 90s. Before that he was very competitive with a border in AKC events. I know I have some photos here, but that was in the days before digital cameras so I am slowly getting the old pixs up on the website. I don't have Roadie's up yet, but hope too soon. Here is where I started posting the "blast from the past" pixs: http://www.pawsnclaws.us/sage.htm

I think Steve is an excellent training and did awesome with both dogs he got from our breeding. 

I don't know if I've gotten the age that he got him off by a month or not, but I know at the end of April is when he first talked to me about wanting a pup like "Bexter" at the Expo so it's impossible that the puppy was 11 weeks as Bexter was over 3 months old then...but, really who cares? ](*,)


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Cool pics! I love seeing the fat little baby puppies biting so intently. Five weeks, wow. So damn cute. BTW I recognised one of your pups with the white gloves in the parking lot on lunch break, but I've no idea who that was.
> 
> 
> I know, wasn't it though?? Too bad Bogan broke Tim before anyone else got to play mondio with him. Watching him decoy Villier for dog in white, and envelop him in a swirl of tape and make him miss, was very cool. I have sympathy pains, seeing Tim's face.



That litter...Beasties would be an understatement!

Oh, that would be E'Bling..That is Debbie Pluss's 10 mos old female from the repeat of Master/Saida. I kept D'Only from the A.I. "Lit" first breeding and then repeated it "el natural" and got 5 pups all with white front feet and splashes of white on the chest. Here is her page and I posted one pix below of Debbie Pluss training her on Ron. Debbie is training her for SchH, but comes out for bite building. http://www.pawsnclaws.us/E'Bling_ped.htm 

Yes, I talked to Tim briefly when he was injured and it was obvious he was in serious pain. I feel for him as I had 5 ribs broken in Sept. and broken or bruised ribs are very, very painful.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Uh, no thanks! I was not nearly as impressed by what I saw. :???:


Was it his mustache you didn't like?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> That litter...Beasties would be an understatement!
> 
> Oh, that would be E'Bling..That is Debbie Pluss's 10 mos old female from the repeat of Master/Saida. I kept D'Only from the A.I. "Lit" first breeding and then repeated it "el natural" and got 5 pups all with white front feet and splashes of white on the chest. Here is her page and I posted one pix below of Debbie Pluss training her on Ron. Debbie is training her for SchH, but comes out for bite building. http://www.pawsnclaws.us/E'Bling_ped.htm
> 
> Yes, I talked to Tim briefly when he was injured and it was obvious he was in serious pain. I feel for him as I had 5 ribs broken in Sept. and broken or bruised ribs are very, very painful.


Everything is good. Just some very bruised ribs, nothing is broken. I am sure that in a week or so I will be back to normal. It was a fun trial and it was nice to see all the high level dogs bring it regardless of the final scores.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Craig Wood said:


> OH he has skills If I move he bites me. If I move again he bites me some more. If I push him away he gets pissed.... charges harder and then bites me harder. If he bites and only gets cloth he pushes in until he feels meat and then he looks at me with those cute puppy eyes that say WHO IS YOUR DADDY NOW.
> I think his favorite thing to do is lick bare skin for 15-20 seconds then look you straight in the eyes with his cute little puppy dog eyes and then bite the shit out of you where he was licking.
> 
> ps the clicker training is going well


his brother does the same exact thing..


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna, those are AWESOME photos! I'll have to send you some new ones of Bacci. Wish I could have been there in person to watch the trial and to see Bogan in person.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bogan is a real nice dog, and he could not have a nicer owner. I hope that they do real well.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Wow! Ron and I were out training for a few hours with Stephanie and Jeremy here at our field. Great training by all.
> 
> Yes, post some puppy pixs if you like as proof or whatever. I personally could care less and for me you've failed the temperament test repeatedly. However, I really am stunned how you take posts about dogs and try to start shit. I posted a couple puppy pixs of Bogan and his dam and links to his sibs.
> 
> ...


..

I was just trying to set the facts straight and was very matter of fact in my post. I just talked to Steve at club tonight. He said he'd have to double check but Bogan was about three months old when he got him and definitely not older than four. 

If I've failed multiple temperament test, then you take the internet a little too seriously. We've yet to meet in person.


----------

